# IC Game [Pathfinder] Diabolical Plots



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

To give credit where it's due, this post was shamelessly co-opted from my current Living Pathfinder adventure.
[sblock=Helpful Links]Obsidian Portal
OOC Discussion[/sblock]
DM: Mazzoli

Start Date: 5/24/2012
End Date: 

Players:
Colvin Strict
 XP: 150
GP: 0

Din
XP: 150
GP: 0

Firtargath Tagon'gun
XP: 150
GP: 0

Lanalia L'as
XP: 150
GP: 0

Oraia
XP: 150
GP: 0

Talys
XP: 150
GP: 0

[sblock=Loot Table]None yet.[/sblock]

 [sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them    myself. In combat please post your actions within 48-72 hours of    the players turn   coming   up. Unless stated by a character that  their   actions are to follow   another character, they will be resolved  in   posted order.

* Please use the EN World dice roller to resolve rolls. I'll be handling my own rolls in my own way to allow for me to screw you guys over regularly. It's also faster.

* Please let us know if you're going to be gone for any length of time so that we don't spend forever waiting for you to post or something. I can run your character in combat if need be, and you'll just have to miss out on the RP.

* Leveling will occur at the end of the encounter in which it happened. I'll let you know. You'll get your additional maximum HP and extra spell slots, but won't gain any total HP or have spells prepared in those slots if you're a prepared caster. Spontaneous casters can use the slots as normal.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture and a unique speaking color. Also a mini-stat     spoiler  block that includes a link to your character sheet would be  much appreciated in  every IC post during a fight. [/sblock]       

 Example Mini-stats block:
  [sblock=Mini Stats] 
Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW [/sblock]

[sblock=Encounter Information]Cacodaemon - CR 2 - 900 XP[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

The din of voices in the packed (if the concept of a fire marshal existed in this place, he’d be having a conniption) common room of Our Lady of the Lake starts to die down at the insistence of the frantic hand gestures of a man standing on the bar. A short, stout balding man with what can only be described as a magnificent moustache, Jethro Alim occupies the highest position of authority in the town of Perium, a position much like a mayor if nobody paid attention to how the mayor got his authority and the race was decided by whoever could bluster the loudest. On second thought, his position is exactly like a mayor.

  He gestures over at another short, stout man, “Now we’ve heard what this here dwarf, Furtergarath Tagonagunn-“ he butchers the name badly but doesn’t seem to notice his mistake “-has to say about how he came to wash up on our shores plum naked and scaring our children aplenty. I say the whole story sounds mighty fishy, but Grunner, our master fisherman and father of the lovely Jeslle-“ he leers at the girl uncomfortably, and she turns away in disgust “-says he knew just where to find the supposed wreckage of his boat and dragged up what looks like the leftovers of a holedweller squad. Since we know things haven’t been right of late, I have an idea for seeing how far we can trust him without trying to toss him anywhere. We can even see what we should do with all these outsiders what’s finally made their way to town lately.” 

He looks pointedly at a young girl with gold and blue eyes cloaked in a hood before glancing over at the elf indolently scratching the head of the dog at his side while barely listening to the meeting. “What say we have Mr. Dwarf here, along with the girl and the elf and those other outsiders who didn’t come here tonight, visit the woods for us and see what it is that’s going on out there?”

  The room erupts as most of the townsfolk gathered start shouting and slapping tables and stomping their feet. A voice rings out across the cacophony, “Any of you that damage my property, I’ll take it out of your hide! It’s bad enough I can’t serve anybody with this crowd. Get this waste of time over, you’re cutting into my profits!” The tall, lanky owner of the inn, by the name of Marte Price, leans back against the wall behind the bar now that the room is quiet again.

  Jethro scans the crowd again, a malicious grin on his face that is beet red from exertion, “I take it you all like my idea? I think if you want to keep staying in this town, draining our supplies when we haven’t got much for ourselves, you need to prove your worth. Take these-"

   He is interrupted when the door to the inn swings open, quickly at first, but slower after a yelp of pain from the person standing in its arc gets hit in the backside. A young woman holding a parasol steps into the room. She shakes her head to clear the wetness from the dense fog before looking up and becoming keenly aware that all eyes are on her. The man on the bar points and starts stamping his feet, his face growing redder by the second. Boilers don’t exist, so he gives the distinct impression of a tea kettle about to whistle. “You! You can join them! Tomorrow! Into the woods tomorrow morning with all of you, and those others skulking around out there right now!”

  Jethro abruptly calms down and looks over at Fir, “What do you think of this deal, dwarf? Wouldn’t you like to go find out where those terrible birdwomen who killed your mates are?” He then turns his gaze to the elf, “And you, Green Man, don’t you want to go see what’s going on in those woods of yours? I’d say this is your best chance to fix your problems.” His now-unsettling stare descends upon Oraia, “As for you, missy, you’ve been asking questions about what’s going on in these parts ever since you showed up. Now’s your chance to stop asking questions and see for yourself what the problem is.” He looks up at, or rather through, the just-entered Lanalia and quietly, but audibly, says, “Yes, that takes care of them, unless they have something to add. But what brings you here, miss?”
  [sblock=”OOC”]Roleplay time![/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 24, 2012)

Lanalia, face painted in innocent curiosity, peers around at the serious faces of the inn's room. "Yay!" she tosses her still open parasol into the air to give a quick two claps. With deft movements she grabs it again and hops on top of the nearest table and with a "boing! boing! boing!" skips from one table to the next until she ends up atop the bar.     With finesse she finishes with a flourished cartwheel to end up in front of silly red faced  fool.   

Using the piece of charcoal she grabbed in her antics, she quickly scrawls _"I'm boring!"_ across Jethros oversized hairless head. Before he could complain she pivots on her heel and tosses the charcoal away.    

Twirling her parasol, she addresses the crowd, "Ladies and gentlemen! I have a proposition to make! Especially to some of ya!  I hear that there's some interesting people in town ya know! Is the exhibitionist dwarf, creeper old man with dog and a funny glowing lady around?" she doesn't bother to wait for a response. "There are flappy bird ladies somewhere around here.  An' I don't like their master so who wants to play hide and seek with 'em? Hmm?!" She taps her her lips thoughtfully, "Though I can't say for sure how many players there are - more fun that way!"

[sblock="Lanalia's Face"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 24, 2012)

Jethro stares at Lanalia while his flabby lips flop fish-like. He eventually teeters precariously and sits down hard on the bar while the slip challenges the room.


----------



## Mlwells (May 25, 2012)

For the first time, Lanalia stops and looks around the room, stunned into silence. Then she looked down at the wounded bar counter. A large peevish grin grows upon her face that she directs at the audience.  

"Whoopsies!" her lips curl into her mouth which she bites on. As discreetly as possible she sidesteps along the bar, making her way toward the exit.  "la-lala! When you want to hear my diabolical plan for the flappy things... I'll be outside!" Lanalia points the still open parasol out and abruptly closes it. "Hup!" she leaps over the nearest people and bounds out the door.

[sblock="Lanalia's Face"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 25, 2012)

Oraia, less than amused with the changeling's antics interrupts the stunned silence that Lanalia's exit caused. "That was... interesting. Anyway, Sir Alim, I would love nothing more than to bring the unholy perpetrators of these heinous acts to swift and brutal justice. If the other outsiders assembled here would like to assist me in eradicating these villains, back up would be appreciated." 
   She pauses to look around and assess her potential brothers in arms and declares, "In any case, Jethro," while pulling her greatsword out from under her cloak, "You have my sword for use in defending these good folk."


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2012)

Fir had been quietly biting his tongue. This must be a human joke he thought to himself. Two girls, one smaller than the blade she so boldly shows, the other obviously touched by some insane demon, and... an_ elf_??

He takes the last pull of his mug to keep from telling this Jethro where to stick his help. 

But this is all there is here and he surely can't strike out alone. Those harpies were working for someone... or something sinister, and he had to find out what. It could be only a matter of time before the town was attacked and then these people, who had helped a strange outsider, would die just as his shield-brothers had died.

Slamming the tankard down he gets up and grabs his pack, axe, and shield. 

"Were go'n ta find out the cause lass. Put yuir sword away till ye needs it." Fir says as he dons his equipment. He looks at the crowd.

"This won't be easy. And won't happen over night. I hope that the hospitality of Perium will be wait'n on us should we need it again."

Not waiting for a responds or wanting one the dwarf pushes through the crowd towards the door.

"Come on elf. The days a waste'n."


----------



## mazzoli (May 25, 2012)

Jeslle stands and gives the still-flabbergasted Jethro a hateful smirk before turning to where the dwarf is heading out the door. She smooths her blouse and takes a deep breath before speaking, "Mr. Tagon'gun, sir, I just want you to know that not everyone in Perium is against you as Mr. Alim seems to be. Since he seems to be forcing you to look into this I, for one, really appreciate it. I hope you can find what has happened to my brother since he disappeared a month ago. So, um, thank you very much." She looks disparagingly over the rest of the room, "You should all be ashamed of yourselves, cheering the idea of throwing this dwarf who's fallen on hard times to the mercies of whatever is out there."

Most of the crowd looks suitably contrite at this admonishment and a chorus of "Sorry!" rings out from some of the townsfolk. This stirs Jethro into action, and he hops back to his feet with a dexterity belied by his stout form.

"Don't forget to pick up that skulker and that boy who thinks he knows magic on your way out! Go with him girlie, and you too, elf, with that dog of yours! As for you, missy," he says threateningly to Jeslle, "I'll have a talk with your father about what we should do with you, speaking out of place like that. You were lucky we even let you in here, but don't go expecting that privilege again!"


----------



## Mlwells (May 25, 2012)

A shuttered opening to the side of the door abruptly dissapears into the darkness of the outside world.  A pair of arms with the fair fingers interlaced appears on the sill asLanalia's head comes to rest on the bridged hands.

In a clear voice, she calls out, "Hallooooo! Brother? What brother? When? Where! Go ooooon!?"  her voice drawls out and she smiles as she waits expectantly.

[sblock="A Portrait of Lanalia's Face"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 25, 2012)

"That skulker, as you so put it, is already here and ready to go if the rest of you are." Colvin moves from the portion of wall he called his own while in the inn. "I'll be outside with the girl possessed by the demon." As he exits the inn he glances back at the fisherman's daughter with a smirk.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2012)

Fir looks back to Jeslle and gives her an awkward smile and a nod before exiting the inn.

"Come on yuse," he says to Lanalia as he passed her standing in the window. "No need to be a pestering the poor lass. We'll find out what we can from Tolbin. An'a not wurry the girl anymore."

The dwarf wanted to start with looking for Jeslle's brother for two reasons, but he didn't want to say anything to her as the subject always upsets her. The girl was kind to Fir and he didn't want to get her hopes up to far in case her brother couldn't be found or was found dead. Wanting to make her happy was the first reason, and the second was rumor had it the boy had seen the harpies one day as he brought in the nights catch. He might just be able to point the dwarf in the right direction to find those demon-witches.

But first he had to find Tolbin.

Tolbin was a good man to try and get some information from. The woodsman ranged out further than anyone else in town, knew the land, and was the last person to see Jeslle's brother alive.

He started hiking towards the forest and the woosman's shack. Hoping the others were following, wishing they were all shorter and bearded.


----------



## Starman (May 26, 2012)

Talys snorted at the antics of Lanalia. Every time Jethro opened his mouth he wanted to shove a _magic missile_ down his throat. He had little interest in helping these people and had doubts about the stories provided. More likely that Jethro was running a gang of thieves or something. Whatever was going on, it might give him a chance to practice his magic or even discover something new. 

The mage stood up and pulled the cowl of his dark, red robe forward. He raised an eyebrow at his new companions and stepped outside without a word.


----------



## Mlwells (May 26, 2012)

"Wait-but-no, brother...important....nyerk!" The girl's hands go this way and that before finally shooting up into the air and falling back down, defeated.  She gives a kind smile to the fisherman's daughter and mouths, _"Later,"_ and disappears back into the night.

Outside again, she prances up to the two others at the door.  With a nod to the wizard, "Sparky," and to the ranger, "Slimey," she quickens her  pace.  "Wait up Mr. Streaker! Don't you want to hear my plan!" She shouts after the receding dwarf.  "And shouldn't we wait til tubby is alone and find out what deep dark secret he is hiding from us?"

Lanalia spins around and walks back up to the others and waits at the doors for the rest of the group, muttering a rehearsed speech under her breath about birds and hunting.

[sblock="Lanalia's Portrait"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 27, 2012)

With a heavy sigh Oraia sheathes her blade. Considering the mismatched group of compatriots, mutters with as much gruff as a 19 year old girl can muster, "So I'll be fighting evil with some crazies and a drunk. This is going to be interesting." She takes a deep breath to prepare herself for this challenge, and tromps out of the room. She goes to join her new fellows and  attempts to take the lead, wanting to be the first to confront any trouble that arises.


----------



## Caim (May 27, 2012)

"Slimey?" He laughs as she quickly turns and walks away. "But why am I slimey?" He glances at the wizard out of the corner of his eye before following the dwarf and the girl.


----------



## mazzoli (May 27, 2012)

As you approach the small shack nestled in the border of the woods, just in sight of the edge of town, you hear pained grunting. When you get closer to the hovel it resolves itself into a gruff male voice. Tolbin is talking to himself, obviously through gritted teeth, "Bloody hell...careless. Shouldn't have gotten that close, but - ARRRRGGGHHH..." He cuts off with a stifled shout as you reach his wood chopping yard.


----------



## Mlwells (May 27, 2012)

Lanalia halts at the sound of the woodsman's grunts.  Her shoulders rise and fall abruptly in a sigh as she shakes her head.  When the pained muttering comes she rolls her eyes so noticeably it becomes comical.

She straightens her back and boldly walks forward. Her nose wrinkles at the stench of the maimed tree-cutter as she and the others arrive at the chipping yard.

Not subtle in the least Lanalia pinches the nostrils on her face to block out whatever it is she is smelling, "Hello Tobey."


----------



## dave_o (May 27, 2012)

*Din, Tobey's Woodshack*

Almost silently, with the mere crackle of a dry leaf beneath Din's boot, he appears. The great brown mastiff lopes up behind, mouth clamped shut, breathing through wide nostrils.

The elf stands tall, rangy, and lean, boiled leather and a scimitar under a voluminous green and dusty cloak. Two spears on his back, as tall and lean as he is, one crusted with blood.

Only his smile is visible, and some bright wisps of blonde hair.

"Very hasty," says the Green Man, in his oak voice.

[sblock="Din's Prepared Spells"]0/0/0/1/1
0th, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st, Obscuring Mist, Entangle






[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 27, 2012)

_What sort of people have I fallen in with? I almost feel like I'm in some children's story of fools and jesters._ Talys thought as he walked towards the woods. Not trusting the fat fool back in town, the wizard carefully scanned the area around the shack. 

[sblock=OOC]Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 27, 2012)

Tolbin looks up to where some of your number have just barged into his home. He prepares to drive you out, but relaxes when he notices the dwarf and the elf. The woodsman tries to smile but only makes it to a grimace as he slides himself up into a rough-hewn but sturdy looking chair.

"'Lo Fir, Din. What b-brings you out t-to my home?" He stutters, obviously still in pain. A low groan escapes him as he clutches his bandaged leg. The cloth is starting to turn red as a small bulge rolls its way across his leg. It doesn't look like any natural wound any of you have seen. It passes, and he looks at Lanalia before he finds his voice again, "W-want to tell your f-fool friend out there to g-get in here in c-case whatever got to m-me decides to come h-here?"

[sblock=Talys]You examine the surrounding area and strain your ears, but you feel confident that there's nothing out there. Which is odd, because there should be _something_ in the woods.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2012)

"Eh? Wha?!" Fir exclaims as he enters the woodsman's shack. Seeing the odd wound (and it's odder movement) the dwarf casts about for signs of anything else amiss. "What 'ave ye gotten into 'ere Tolbin?" he asks as he too wonders where Oraia has gotten to. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Firtargath
*Initiative:*+1 *...Perception:* +1
*AC:* 18* (17* flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 *...Current:* 17
*CMB:* +3 (+5 overrun, +5 bull rush) *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*SQ:* darkvision 60' +2 save vs spells, poisons, and spell-like abilities, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
*SA:* +1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,

*Current Weapon in Hand:* none

*Conditions: *none

*Consumables:*
trail rations - 4 days
pitons - 4
potion: cure light

*currently shield is slung over his shoulder[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 28, 2012)

Lanalia grumbles a bit about being ordered around, but she obliges the wounded man and walks back outside to where Talys is dawdling.  First things first, she takes a deep breath of fresh air before taking notice of the wizard's curious look.

"Oy oy oy," the girl stops and looks up and around her.  Her finger taps thoughtfully against her lips. "Let's see here," she holds up an empty fist.  "First we have creepy town," she sticks out her thumb, "skeezy Bureaucrat sends us into wilderness," her index finger extends, "thick, disturbing fog, check. Too quiet woods, yep.  Loner on the outside of town with a wound, uh huh.  Moving bulge under his skin, hmmm."  Lanalia looks down at the six fingers she has extended in front of her and nods knowingly.  

"Yo Sparks, Slime! Could you two do me a favor and watch everything out here?  Especially things in the trees and possibly buried under leaves, ground etcetera?  Oh and shoot anything that moves?"


Lanalia takes out her bow and a standard arrow and notches it in the ready.  She turns back to the hovel house and walks in pointing the bow at the man in the chair.  "My apologies Mr. Tobey, this is nothing personal, just a precaution against things out of yours and my control attacking us randomly."  She takes a step to the side so her back is against a wall.  "Again," she gives a sheepish smile to her companions, "My apologies Pervargath and Old-Guy, no need to worry I won't attack unnecessarily, that would bad show."  Lanalia again gives a more sincere smile to the woodsmen, "Don't mind me, please do go on to explain what happened to you?  Oh and 'Detect Magic.'"


[sblock="OOC: Gameplay Question"]







*OOC:*


So I have no idea if I need to roll now or what...





[/sblock]

[sblock="Mini Stats"]





Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...Perception: +6
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (May 28, 2012)

*Din, Tolbin's Shack*

Hackles raised, the great brown mastiff pads toward Lanalia, an elastic string of drool trailing from his jowls. The Green Man remains very nearly enfolded in his dusty green cloak, only now the smile is gone, replaced with a flat line. 

"Toadkiller isn't fond of bows," the Green Man gestures with a gentle, open hand to Tolbin's wounded leg, "and Tolbin, may I not take a look at your wound as to mend it as I have many moons before..."

The elf's distant voice trails off as he clearly waits for the changeling to lower her weapon.

[sblock="Din's Prepared Spells and OOC"]0/0/0/1/1
0th, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st, Obscuring Mist, Entangle

Knowledge (Nature) +8, Heal +7 -- whichever you feel is more applicable!





[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2012)

Talys gave Lanalia a squinty-eyed look and a slight sneer curled on his lips. _I don't take orders from anyone_, he thought, but now was not the time to get into an argument. Someone needs to be keeping a watch and if everyone else wanted to fool around inside, he may as well. _Maybe if some monster comes along I'll let it gnaw on them for a bit before I say anything._ He turned away from the changeling and returned to observing the surroundings, the fingers on his right hand toying with his ring while he did so.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Talys
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 12 (10 Flat Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +3 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* n/a

 *Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1st Level: Mage Armor, Summon Monster I; Special: Acid Dart [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 28, 2012)

From the look on Talys' face they share the shame thought. _'I don't take orders from this odd little girl.' _But he keeps the thought to just that. Colvin then takes a moment to take in the surroundings and the current state of their business and draws his bow with and notches an arrow.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Colvin_Strict*
*Initative: +6 Perception: +8 Low-light Vision*
*AC: 16 Touch: 14 Flat-footed: 12*
*HP: 12 Current: 12*
*CMB: +3 CMD: 17 Fort: +3 Reflex: +6 Will: +2*
*Resistance: None*

*Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow, +5 1d8x3 100 ft.*
*Arrows: 40 (P), 20 (B)*[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 28, 2012)

Tolbin gratefully allows Din to check his wounded leg. While the impromptu examination occurs he fills you in on what happened.

"I w-was coming back from my r-rounds, later than I would n-normally have liked. The wood had g-grown dark, and of a s-sudden a creature hit me in the b-back. I m-managed not to f-fall and turned and threw a kn-knife at it. The c-creature screamed and I th-thought I was safe, b-but another launched itself at m-me from the d-darkness and r-ripped into m-my leg. I s-somehow m-managed to drag myself b-back here, and that's w-when you found me."
[sblock=Din]You can fairly easily determine that this wound isn't of natural origin. The most you can do for it is staunch the bleeding and reapply the bandages.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lanalia]There is a faint aura coming from the woodsman's leg. You can't tell what school it is.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 28, 2012)

Upon her spell taking affect, Lanalia quickly changes the aim of her bow toward the man's leg.  She tightens the bow further and takes aim - before she lets an arrow fly she stops.

Her head nods to the right then to the left.  She does this twice more while chewing on her lower lip.

At last she lowers the bow to the floor and relaxes her grip.  With one hand still grasping the bow and arrow, she uses the free one to pull a second arrow out of a quiver.  As she does this, the girl bites on a cloth wrap around her upper arm and rips it free.  She takes this new bit of cloth as well as the extra arrow and tosses it to the elf. "Tut tut, Ol' Pointy Ears. What are you doing?  Take those and wrap a _loose_ tourniquet around his upper leg and elevate it so the bleeding lessens." She emphasizes the word 'loose.'  " Keep it from gnawing it's way further into Tobey's body before we can find out what's going on 'round here.  And do be careful will you, there is something unnatural in his leg."

Again, the girl readies her bow and moves to get a clear look at the woodsman's leg.  The arrow pointed at the aura she senses.

"When you're done, I'll be cutting it out if ya don't have a knife."


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 29, 2012)

Oraia, with a gaze and tone of genuine concern interjects, "I have a dagger we could use in this operation, and I believe I could be of use. I would like to assist in the removal of this vile element from this man's leg, while also attempting to reduce is pain."
   Oraia casts detect poison on the leg and draws her dagger while walking carefully over to Tolbin. She gives him a reassuring smile, trying to comfort him as she assists in his treatment.


----------



## dave_o (May 29, 2012)

*Din, Tolbin's Shack*

"Would you believe," the Green Man almost whispers to Lanalia, "that I was tending to wounds before your grandfather was weaned?" Seemingly without a glance the elf snatches the arrow and cloth from the air. 

Toadkiller gruffly puts himself between Tolbin and Lanalia, pressing his bulk against her knees.

While gently wrapping the cloth around the arrow, splitting the leg for Oraia, the Green Man's hood inclines toward Tolbin, "Some parasite perhaps, young Tolbin, think of it as a leech..."

Holding Tolbin's heel in his hands, the hood turns on Oraia -- "You had better be true, you are all strange company in these woods."

[sblock="Din's Prepared Spells"]0/0/0/1/1
0th, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st, Obscuring Mist, Entangle






[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 29, 2012)

The woodsman, with palpable effort, brings his breathing back under control. He looks up at Din, eyes half glazed over and sweat pouring off his brow, "I thank you for the attention friend, but I believe it is some sort of evil presence, not an infection or infestation. I think we need to find the creature responsible so that we know what we're dealing with. I was attacked to the northwest, perhaps a ten minute walk down the trail that follows the shore. I hate to ask this of you after what these things did to me, but could you try to find whatever attacked me? The lot of you should be able to handle it, especially if you are expecting it. I think I need some rest now." He makes as if to move from the chair to his bed.

[sblock=Oraia]Your _detect poison_ turns up no trace of poison.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 29, 2012)

"Aye Tolbin we will search fir dis creature," the dwarf says solemnly. "Rest now an a whens we gets back we will talk."

The dwarf draws his axe and pulls his shield off his shoulder preparing to leave. "Let 'em rest we have work to do."


[sblock=Mini stats]
Firtargath
*Initiative:*+1 *...Perception:* +1
*AC:* 20 (19 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 *...Current:* 17
*CMB:* +3 (+5 overrun, +5 bull rush) *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*SQ:* darkvision 60' +2 save vs spells, poisons, and spell-like abilities, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
*SA:* +1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,

*Current Weapon in Hand:* dwarven waraxe and shield

*Conditions: *none

*Consumables:*
trail rations - 4 days
pitons - 4
potion: cure light[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (May 29, 2012)

*Din, Tolbin's Shack*

The elf lets Tolbin do as he wishes, now eyeing the bloodthirsty cleric and changeling suspiciously from beneath his hood, letting them catch a brief glimpse of his green eyes.

Standing with a clomp of his boots he grabs the unbloodied spear from his back, striding out into the day with Toadkiller loping along behind him.

[sblock=Din's Prepared Spells and OOC]
0/0/0/1/1
0th, Stabilize, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st, Obscuring Mist, Entangle

I had a rules question -- when figuring CMB and CMD you add Dex OR Str, not both, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 29, 2012)

With just herself and Oraia left in the hut with the woodsman, Lanalia lets out a sigh and slackens her bow.  She stands up straight and bows her head and mimes a stern talking and an overly serious face.  Rolling her eyes high to the ceiling and back down to the cleric and then woodsman, she says, "Aye aye aye," she points to Oraia and then back to herself, "We tried to help, not my fault if something happens now."

The girl gives a sniff then pulls her right leg up to her face and hops a couple times, maintaining her ballance.  She takes a deep breath and drops her leg with a grimace.  "Nyaaaah," Lanalia growls, "Filthy beast."

Never removing her gaze from the wounded leg Lanalia backs out the hut to where the others are, nearly bumping into the young wizards as she does so.

"Hey Sparks, five silver says Tobey's dead or dying when we get back."


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 29, 2012)

Oraia, itching for a fight, reassures the man "You'll live while we go vanquish these vile creatures." She steps out of the cabin, walking towards the others with her crossbow at the ready. "Let's go kill some evil stuff." and helps lead the way into the woods.


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2012)

Talys ignored Lanalia's frivolous bet. "Am I the only one who has some serious concerns about all of this?" he asked in a low voice. He looked around at his companions. "First, we have the xenophobic rants of the fat man back in town that send us on a merry chase into the woods after "monsters." Now, we have some toadie who is conveniently injured and insists that his attackers are just up the road. I think we're being led straight to the cookpot."

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Talys
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 12 (10 Flat Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +3 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* n/a

 *Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1st Level: Mage Armor, Summon Monster I; Special: Acid Dart [/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 30, 2012)

Lanalia's eyes widen and her head crocks to the side.  With grand gestures she points this way and that before letting her arms fall limply to her side.  Her face a grimace before slackens into a look of disbelief that she directs at the young wizard.

"Really? Really now? Ya gonna say that Sparky? Is that not what I've been saying all along! That way," she points in the direction Oraia is walking in, "will surely get us violated by slimy things in new and intimate ways. While that way," She gestures like a high end waiter toward the town proper, "Has F. A. T. McDoublewide.  All we need to do is find him and 'nicely ask,'" air quotes, "what is really going on out here and what he is hiding from us.  It would really expedite things.  And barring that, we go back to my original plan! Everyone listening? Excellent!"

She puts her bow up and composes herself before continuing. Placing bent arms and hands forward she begins to describe her ultimate harpy finding plan.  "We walk over to the local co-op," she makes walking fingers across the air. "And wake the proprietor if he is asleep.  There we buy a back of seed.  It matters not what seed, just whatever is the cheapest crop seed, my guess is corn or something.  I digress.  With bag in tow," she swings an imaginary canvas bag over her shoulder, "we make for the local arteest.  However, this is when you Woof-woof man come in." Lanalia gives a double point to Din.  "I assume you have exceptional wood polishing and manipulation skills, honed by years upon years of living alone in the secluded forest.  You will fashion a pole and a piece of bark together for Sparks here.  At the arteest's place, Sparks will use his dainty hands to intricately write upon the bark, "free food."  Once this is completed we shall make haste to the nearest small forest clearing.  On arrival we will have to quickly pour the seed into a large pile in the center.  Now, this is the most important part:  We will take the sign and - wait for it - place it in the center of the pile of seed!  Then, all we have to do is wait for the flappy bird things to arrive and we shoot them!"

Lanalia gives a curt nod to the group and leans back against the hut, satisfied that she has laid unto the masses what is surely the most splendid plan they have ever had the pleasure of hearing.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2012)

"Shh! Ye nattering is going tae get us killed," the dwarf says walking back to where the others are.

"Dhoes bird-witches can wait. We needs tae help Toblin. Now be quiet, stay alert, and by Trom's beard put a weapon in yiur hand girl."

He turns to the others looking to see if they are ready. With a nod he then says. "I'll goes ahead... alone. Dis ting may no wants to attack a party, buts a lone walker will look like easy prey. Come running when ye hear the yelling."

The dwarf cautiously tromps off ahead of everyone else.

[sblock=OOC]
I (HolyMan) love your character Mlwells.

Fir - well he doesn't like anyone, sorry.

Actions - Fir will march ahead in total defense. Slow I know but he is a dwarf. AC will be 24 as he moves along.

Rest of the group should pick a distance to keep back and then follow.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 30, 2012)

*Talys*

"Tromping off into the darkness isn't going to help anyone, you fool dwarf," the wizard sneered.


----------



## Mlwells (May 30, 2012)

"Huppah!" Lanalia launches away from the hut wall to a standing position.  "Hm! That's a good idea too! G'job!" She pulls her bow off her shoulder and takes an arrow and places it on the bowstring.  "Chk-chk," She makes a cocking motion with her arm, "Heh-heh-heh."

Trotting down the path that Fir and Oraia had taken, the girl shouts,  "'Ey Shortstuff! If you get stung, there will be no sucking of wounds by these lips!"  Now along side Oraia, Lanalia looks across her shoulder to the armor clad girl. "Hiiii," she drawls.  "I feel safe next to you," she says with a wink. However out of the other corner of her mouth she mutters, "He he he, figure if there's gonna be any violating going on they'll go for the more innocent looking one-" the girl holds up her right index finger, an idea occurring to her. "They did attack the ol' cutter o' wood, they might be the kinky type," Her voice is louder than the mutter before.  "In which case, Sparkles back there is the one that really needs to worry.  Hmm, I guess there's no telling what to expect.  The only one of us that should be safe is the guy with the overcompensator bow back there.  They'll just mistake him for their own kind...."

"Well well, no sense pondering the unponderable, it's hunting time," she says with a grin on her face.


----------



## mazzoli (May 30, 2012)

[sblock=GM]I don't have anything to add as far as the game goes right now since it looks like there's a bit of contention as to what to do next and I'll let the party work that out. I will say that having a party where the members act as individuals and disagree is a nice change of pace from the normal heroic stupid parties that act as a collective intelligence that you often see, but I'll take this time for some preventative maintenance that hopefully won't be necessary in any case.

*Please remember to keep conflicts between characters confined to the characters and not let them seep over to the players.*

I'm not saying this will happen here, just nipping it in the bud so it doesn't become a problem. Other than that, I'm liking how you're playing this so far and am looking forward to seeing where things end up.

Carry on![/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (May 30, 2012)

*Din, Path to the Woods*

The elf moves steadily along the edge of the path, skirting the rest of the party, before gracefully lifting himself up into the lower branches of an overhanging tree. Toadkiller lopes along near the dwarf vanguard, sniffling along the ground heedless of any mud.

"I reckon," the Green Man's voice is louder, rigid, "I will rest here a spell while we wait for yon dwarf to get himself into trouble."

By now the slender druid is leaning easily against the trunk of the tree, his spear held loosely in his hands, his cloak fluttering in the slight breeze.

"I live in the woods around Lake Banna, I know why I am interested in whatever may have attacked Tolbin, an acquaintance of mine -- I do not kin most of you, I know not what you are doing here, nor why."

The flash of a smile.

"But, while we wait for perhaps a fight, I would..."

[sblock=OOC]
I took 10 on a Climb check -- you can do that in Pathfinder, right?  

I'm enjoying the game as well, some parts have been a little unclear, and Din is definitely off put by some of these strange characters but hopefully through some roleplaying things will make more sense and the group will have a more believable reason to stick together![/sblock]


----------



## Caim (May 30, 2012)

Colvin eyes the curious demon possessed girl. "When whatever stalks us now is nipping at your arse and it's this 'over compensating' bow that saves said arse, you'll be thankful." 

"These woods are unnaturaly quite, wouldn't you agree?" He asks as he looks to Din.

"And even though I think we are being watched, even now, by whatever creature lurks in the dark corners of this place I think it is a bad idea to simply trudge through it without care. Now as far as tempting them with corn..." He stops for a moment and shakes his head. "Unless these harpies or whatever they be are like farm pigs and like corn it would be waste of our time."

[sblock=OOC]Soory I've been afk. The heavy rains have created some work around the yard and when I had times ENW has been really slow for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 30, 2012)

Lanalia spins around and continues to walk beside Oraia, backwards now. She holds her hand up like a child in school. "Note: The flappy bird things did go after dwarves, end note."

The girl holds up her own longbow to the ranger and giggles conspiratorially.  With a wink to him she turns back to face forward.


----------



## Masrenzrik (May 31, 2012)

After shrugging out of the immediate vicinity of the creepy crazy girl, with a subtle grimace of mild distaste, Oraia listens to the wizard's words, and attempting to check her vanquishy impulses, she decides to pause and ask a few questions. "Perhaps I let my thirst for justice get the best of me. What do you think is going on, good...Sp-wizard?"


----------



## mazzoli (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=Fir]As you march resolutely down the path you hear two cultured voices discussing something. You can't make out what they're saying, but you estimate that they're not far down the trail from you.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2012)

_{{ Two!? Out in dae woods eh?}}_ Fir thinks to himself. _{{Et's see what dae be up to.}}_

The dwarf knowing there is no way he can sneak up on them relaxes out of his guarded position and starts walking down the path as if he were out trying to get somewhere. 

He perks up his ears to catch a bit of conversation if possible. When he sees them he hails them by lifting his axe in greeting and bellow, "*HAIL! And well met!*"

OOC: Perception +1, no longer in total defense, also hoping the others heard him shouting.


[sblock=Mini stats]
Firtargath
*Initiative:*+1 *...Perception:* +1
*AC:* 20 (19 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 *...Current:* 17
*CMB:* +3 (+5 overrun, +5 bull rush) *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*SQ:* darkvision 60' +2 save vs spells, poisons, and spell-like abilities, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
*SA:* +1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,

*Current Weapon in Hand:* dwarven waraxe and shield

*Conditions: *none

*Consumables:*
trail rations - 4 days
pitons - 4
potion: cure light[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2012)

*Talys*

"I don't _know_ what is happening, but I _suspect_ that we are being played for fools and that this is some sort of trap," Talys said to the cleric. The thumb on his right hand continued to idly play with the gold ring on his middle finger. He took a deep breath and looked around. It is far too quiet out here and it's damned convenient for the overgrown fool back in that dunghole town to be sending out a group of strangers out here. Who would notice if we were gone? Who would care? Whatever we do now, I think more caution is called for than has been displayed up to this point." He looked sidelong at the very odd changeling.


----------



## Mlwells (May 31, 2012)

Lanalia bobs her head to some unknown song in her head as she walks down the path.  The armored girl had left her so she was currently leading the pack.  Now being a leader, it was her duty to check up on the progress of the others.  With a leisurely movement she peers back over her shoulder at where she expected  a group of following over-armed fighters.  With no one near, she grinds to a halt.  

Of course the girl had heard the elf's complaint and saw him in the tree when she had turned around.  Being an elf and all, she thought little of it.  Now at this time she noticed the problem.  The rest of the group were back a ways, not following her or the dwarf.  Her eye twitching with slight annoyance, she spun and charged the tree with the elf, putting her bow up as she went.  She made short time climbing up to the elf and sitting on his branch.

"Oy, as I understand you are something of a landmark around here for no particular reason.  At least none that anyone seems to know.  Care to explain why you are really here besides a tale of doing your good duty?  Were that the case you would be much more willing to do something and the fat-man would have treated you a bit nicer.  But! There is no reason to discuss that here and now, as we are all here and we all seem to have some kind of interest in what is happening on this misty night.  Now," Lanalia wraps her arms around the trunk of the tree and carefully slides down like a spooked cat.  "I said that I liked the turtle's plan, so I am going along with it.  As Sparkles says, something isn't right around here, so I believe that guy," she throws a thumb over her back toward the dwarf that is now out of sight, "Is depending on us to watch his back.  So please, off the high horse and help the ones trying to help your 'precious' town."

With a scathing glare to the others, especially to Oraia, she spins and pulls her bow and arrow out again.  With haste she makes for the distance she should have already been at.  

Just as the dwarf returns to the edges of her vision, she hears Fir cry out to some unknown party.  Not the signal she was waiting for, Lanalia changes tactics and moves silently forward until she reaches a following distance of twenty feet and sets up her bow and waits.


----------



## dave_o (May 31, 2012)

*Din, Edge of Perium*

The green man simply regards Lanalia passively, well, at least the black fold of his hood does, and simply watches as the changeling scampers away with her question to the elf unanswered. Toadkiller takes the opportunity to pile himself against the base of the tree, dozing, drooling.

Din turns his gaze along the path, waiting for some sign from the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]
Let me clarify where everyone is...

FIR - - - LAN - - - DIN + REST

Is that about right? Fir taking vanguard along the path, Lanalia now sneaking up behind, and the rest of the group back at the edge of the village where Din has hopped into the low branches of a tree.

*Perception +7* to be alerted to Fir's shouts...[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (May 31, 2012)

A voice rings out through the forest following Fir's shouted greeting, "Hail, mortal! I won't say well met, as I should like to know what you are doing skulking about this wood at such a late hour. That goes for your friends trailing you, especially as you have the taint of the evil we seek hanging about you. In particular the girl who thinks she is sneaky but won't stop running her mouth."

Following this, another voice carries over the distance in a strange language, his tone suggesting a complaint.[sblock=Celestial]"What are we doing talking to them? They have the odor of evil, so should we not purge them to be safe? My blade thirsts for the blood of evil."[/sblock][sblock=Fir]You see a pair of men who look almost like elves, but not quite with their silver hair and glowing eyes, step into your view. The one speaking has a smile on his face, though it doesn't reach his eyes. The quiet one has a dour look as though he just took a large bite of something sour. He looks over at his compatriot after sizing you up and loudly says something in a language you don't recognize.[/sblock][sblock=GM]I was assuming everyone to have slowly advanced along the path behind Fir, with Din moving through the trees. Should be easy enough to not worry about checks considering your character and the thickness of the forest. In any case, that order is correct. Fir in the lead, Lanalia between him and the rest of the party. I'm going to say the group is around 40 feet behind Fir with Lanalia halfway between, 20 feet either direction. The party can quite easily hear Fir in the stillness of the night.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (May 31, 2012)

"Ahahahaha! Busted!"  Lanalia cackles and stands up.  Bow ever at the ready she keeps an eye on the two figures before Fir.  "I recognize that overly pompous language anywhere.  The language of the shiny wenches of so-called old.  Tongue of liars and thieves, that of the celestials." She gives the two elf-like creatures a much more happy smile than they give the dwarf.  With a half shrug of her shoulder she sticks her tongue, tattoo of 'laugh' visible, in the direction of the celestial-speakers and turns her back to the dwarf.  She gets as close to Fir as she dares to allow him movement.  

In a voice she hopes that only the dwarf may hear, she mutters, "Sparkles says he senses no others.  Something attacked the chopper and no good comes of trusting anyone who speaks that language.  Be ready and please warn of any attack from their direction.  Vile humorless imps."

Lanalia watches the area around where the dwarf cannot see.

[sblock="Mini Stats"]





Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...Perception: +6
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Masrenzrik (Jun 1, 2012)

Surprised to hear Celestial spoken in this odd circumstance, Oraia stops for a second, jarring her memory of the language she hasn't spoken in a few months. 

She then runs to Fir's side, yelling in Celestial: "We mean no harm, we were simply going into the forest to look into some strange reports coming from the town of Perium. You need not fear us, and if there is any evil within our midst it's probably this poor, touched girl. We think that she may be possessed, considering her strange speech and demeanor." Oraia smiles in Lanalia's direction.

Doing her best to look as honest and friendly as possible Oraia implores, "Can we please talk peacefully, fellow hunters of Evil?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Diplomacy +3
Cleric: Aura of Good active.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 1, 2012)

_Fellow hunters of evil?_ Talys thought. He rolled his eyes. _Just what we need. More do-gooders. If that's what they really are. More than likely this is part of the trap._ The mage recalled the words to his _mage armor_ spell and they were on the tip of his lip, ready to be spoken in a hurry if need be.


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2012)

Colvin makes his way through the woods until he finds Lanalia and Fir. "We heard you scre..." He stops when he sees the two elven looking men. "So who's your new friends Fir?"


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 1, 2012)

Not turning away from watching the backs of the group, Lanalia speaks out seriously in Infernal tongue:

[sblock="Infernal Speech"]
"What are you fools doing out here?  Does that idiot master of yours not tell you anything?  We have a truce and yet here you are getting in the way of my group.  Tell me what you are doing here. And do not speak in your weasel tongue!"
[/sblock]

[sblock="Mini Stats"]




Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...Perception: +6 ...Bluff +7
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hearing the Infernal tongue from Lanalia shocked Talys. _What is her angle? What sort of game is she playing?_ He crouched down, preparing to hide or run if need be.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2012)

"Taint-?" We be no evil..." Fir starts to say right before Lanalia shouts at the two "elves" in the language of devils. "Well fir my part, at least."

Then Colvin comes out of the woods to join him. 



> "So who's your new friends Fir?"





"They be no friends o'mine." he answers not looking away from the two "elves".

Bluntly he asks them. "We seeks a creature dat has infected a friend o'ours. We 'ave no time ta chat."


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 1, 2012)

The one speaking Common smirks at Oraia while watching the rest of the group catch up to where Fir is standing. Upon hearing Lanalia speak Infernal both of them flinch and the other one hisses as if stung or burned. The smirk disappears from the talkative one's lips as his face grows stony. He opens his mouth and replies to Lanalia in the same language.[sblock=Infernal]"I thought you had the taint more strongly than the rest. I realize that you won't care, but know this: We have easily seen through your little trick and though it appears your 'allies' are in earnest your actions this day have doomed them as well."[/sblock]He turns toward Oraia and affixes his half smile to his face once more before speaking.[sblock=Celestial]"Your naivete is amusing, girl. I can tell that your eagerness to combat evil is true, but since you have aligned yourself with your friend here I will not fret over sacrificing you. Also, Balder has always been kind of a prick."[/sblock]He nods at the party and speaks for everybody's ears, "I wish our meeting hadn't turned so sour. I will let you know that what you seek is the same as what we seek, and is heading this way with haste. I believe I will let them take care of your party before returning to finish them off."

The two elf-creatures reach up to amulets around their necks and disappear without a trace. Presently you hear the sound of something rushing quickly through the trees


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 1, 2012)

"Hooo," Lanalia let's out a sigh of relief after peeking back over her shoulder to see that the elf like creatures were gone.  "I am sure Lala-Girl here can tell us whether I am right or wrong, but I get the feeling that those two were much more of a threat to to us than whatever comes our way now."

She looks around at everyone she caught by surprise.  "Oh don't give me those looks.  Mummy kept bugging me incessantly that I needed to learn other languages."  She changes her face to the best imitation of a stern mother, "_You need to be more culture Lana, a real lady must be prepared for any possible situation in high society._ Ts ts ts ts, so I learned Infernal to spite her!"

[sblock="Mini Stats"]
Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...Perception: +6 
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2012)

_{{ Them!? }}_ the dwarf thinks as the elves vanish.

"Form up! Behind me and ready your bows!" the dwarf booms as he puts his shield up under his chin and holds his axe at the ready.

[sblock=OOC] Not sure how much time we have but want Fir to go total defense once more and maybe a  5' step forward so as to be between the party and the things in the woods. 

Ah my little dwarf what a cavalier you would have made. If only the fates (feats) weren't against us.  [/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 3, 2012)

Colvin moves in slightly but still keeping some distance between him and the dwarf.


----------



## Masrenzrik (Jun 5, 2012)

Oraia strides up to Fir's side. She unsheathes her blade and exclaims "Come taste my blade!" 


[sblock=Mini Stats]

Initiative: +2
Perception: +6
Offense: 
Greatsword: +3 atk, 2d6+3 dmg
Light Crossbow: +3 atk, 1d8 dmg

Defense:
AC: 17; Fort: 3, Ref:  2, Will:  5
HP:  11
CMB: 3, CMD: 15

Spells Prepared: 0: Detect Poison, Mending, Stabilize. 1: Detect Evil, Protection from Evil.
[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 5, 2012)

You gird yourselves for the approaching enemy that you can hear rushing through the trees. When it finally comes into view you are somewhat underwhelmed by the tiny floating orb that comes out of the trees. As it approaches, you can see that it apparently consists mostly of teeth. It heads straight for Fir, its maw gnashing and gnawing as it attempts (so far unsuccessfully) to get through his armor.

[sblock=GM]Sorry about being out of the loop for a couple of days. Got busy and then had to decide how I wanted to run this combat. I don't think we'll need a map for this one as long as the archers don't move too far into the trees to either side of the path.

The disposition is Fir and Oraia next to the enemy, everybody else a short distance back. (I think I've got that right)

The party is up. Enemy AC is 16 for those who wish to add hitty-killy or swingy-missy description as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 5, 2012)

"Eeeee!" Teeth! Kill it! Kill it! Burn it with fire!" Lanalia cries out!  "Watch your head now short-stuff," she says to the dwarf in front of her as she lets an arrow fly at the enemy.  "Twang!"

The arrow scores a solid hit on the toothy ball o' teeth.  Lanalia watches the arrow quiver in the enemy, her mouth slightly open in surprise...

"Wahoo!"   The girl pulls another arrow out and places it on the bow string and slightly shifts her body to make it appear as small as possible behind the bristling dwarf.

[sblock="Mini Stats"]
Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

"Surround it! Don't et's it get away!" Fir shouts as he side-steps to the creatures right and brings his axe around. His blow is well under the floating ball of teeth as it rolls (floats?) backwards from the arrow that just punctured it.

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard: *attack
*Move:* none
*Free:* none
*5' Step:* yes (to the creatures side)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stats]
Firtargath
*Initiative:*+1 *...Perception:* +1
*AC:* 20 (19 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 *...Current:* 17
*CMB:* +3 (+5 overrun, +5 bull rush) *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*SQ:* darkvision 60' +2 save vs spells, poisons, and spell-like abilities, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
*SA:* +1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,

*Current Weapon in Hand:* dwarven waraxe and shield

*Conditions: *none

*Consumables:*
trail rations - 4 days
pitons - 4
potion: cure light[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Jun 6, 2012)

*Din, Wooded Path*

Narrowing his hidden eyes at the fluttering, gnashing ball of teeth, Din sifts his memory to try and draw up any knowledge of such a creature. Simultaneously he is fluttering down to ground level, spear in hand, with Toadkiller loping and growling beside him.

[sblock=OOC, Din and Toadkiller's Mini Stats]Din will try and keep the thing at 20 ft. and toss a spear at it, Toadkiller is going to haul ass toward it and try and attack with bite.

Din
Initiative: +10 Perception: +7 (low-light vision)

AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 7 Current: 7
Fortitude: +1 Reflex: +2 Willpower: +5
Attack: spear, +2 to hit, 1d8 x3, 20 ft.

0/0/0/1/1
0th: Stabilize, Detect Magic, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist, Entangle

Toadkiller
Str: 13 Dex: 17 Con: 15 Int: 2 Wis: 12 Cha: 6
Initiative: +7 Perception: +3 (low-light vision, scent)

AC: 15 (12 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
Fortitude: +5 Reflex: +6 Willpower: +1
Attack: bite, +2 to hit, 1d4+1 x2

Skills: Perception 2 ranks
Feats: Improved Initiative
Tricks: Attack, Seek, Track, Stay, Heel, Come, Defend[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 6, 2012)

_What_ is _that thing?_ Talys recited the words for _mage armor_ and instantly felt more comfortable feeling the shimmering force field surrounding him. He took one step closer to the creature preparing to fling a spell at it. 

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Talys
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 12 (10 Flat Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +3 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* n/a

 *Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1st Level: [strike]Mage Armor[/strike], Summon Monster I; Special: Acid Dart [/sblock]


----------



## Masrenzrik (Jun 6, 2012)

Oraia steps up to the creature and yells "Feel the bite of my holy blade you vile creature!" 

[sblock=Mini stats]
Initiative: +2

Perception: +6

Greatsword: +3 atk, 2d6+3 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 6, 2012)

Colvin takes careful aim at the monster as it comes into range and lets an arrow fly.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 6, 2012)

The creature gives up on getting through Fir's armor for the moment and launches itself at Lanalia, ignoring the fact that it is opening itself to any attacks and seemingly unperturbed by the blows it has taken so far. Despite the surprising offensive she manages to deftly avoid the bite of its tooth-filled gullet.
[sblock=Din]You realize that the creature is likely not natural at all and come to the conclusion that it is probably an outsider of some sort.[/sblock]
[sblock=GM]Anybody standing next to it gets to make an opportunity attack. By my count that's Fir, Oraia and Toadkiller. Party is up again.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 6, 2012)

"Whoomp-whoomp-whoomp-whoomp!" Lanalia vanishes from in front of the toothed ball, reappearing behind it.  Wasting no time, she hops back a couple paces, putting distance between herself and the enemy.  Looking down at the arrow she has notched to her bow, the girl gives a vigorous shake of her head and places it back in her quiver and pulls out a cruelly barbed thistle arrow.  With it in place she draws the string back and with a satisfying sound gives the projectile the push it needs to go out and do its thing in the world.

The arrow was always a troublesome one as such it decides to spite Lanalia and fly harmlessly wide of the enemy.

The girl can't help but give a sad wave with a frown as it disappears into the darkness.

[sblock="Mini Stats"]
Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow + (common) arrow

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 7, 2012)

*Talys*

Talys took a deep breath and focused his concentration. A harsh incantation burst forth from his lips while his hands weaved patterns in the air. Suddenly a glowing dart flew from his fingertips and toward the strange creature.

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Talys
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 16 (14 Flat Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +3 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* n/a

 *Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1st Level: Mage Armor, Summon Monster I; Special: Acid Dart [/sblock]


----------



## Masrenzrik (Jun 7, 2012)

Oraia sees her opportunity and (not so) deftly swings her blade down on the the grotesque toothed orb.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2012)

"Dat's it! Sends it back tae 'ell fir Tolbin!" Fir shouts as he continues to swing with the rest of the group.

"Tae many of us yuir all's gettin' in me way!" the dwarf shouts as he almost clips Oraia. 

[sblock=Actions]
*Standard: *attack
*Move:* none
*Free:* none
*5' Step:* no[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stats]
Firtargath
*Initiative:*+1 *...Perception:* +1
*AC:* 20 (19 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 17 *...Current:* 17
*CMB:* +3 (+5 overrun, +5 bull rush) *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +1 *Will:* +2
*SQ:* darkvision 60' +2 save vs spells, poisons, and spell-like abilities, +4 dodge bonus to AC vs. Giants
*SA:* +1 to hit orcs and goblinoids,

*Current Weapon in Hand:* dwarven waraxe and shield

*Conditions: *none

*Consumables:*
trail rations - 4 days
pitons - 4
potion: cure light[/sblock]


----------



## dave_o (Jun 9, 2012)

Din keeps his distance from the crowd of blades swinging toward the orb, and nods for Toadkiller to lope some distance back with him. The elf keeps his eyes alert for new entries to the fray.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure that Entangle would help a lot here, haha...[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 11, 2012)

As the flurry of activity from the group results in Oraia striking a wicked blow, the creature attempts to steady itself after finally looking somewhat shaken before flying at its assailant. It manages to find purchase with its teeth on Oraia's arm.[sblock=GM]Forgot to take the flanking into account on Oraia's attack, so her initial roll results in a hit. Oraia takes 3 damage and has a tiny ball of teeth attached to her arm. Since we haven't heard from Colvin this weekend, I'm just going to post the next round now.

Colvin: 12/12
Din: 7/7
Fir: 17/17
Lanalia: 9/9
Oraia: 8/11
Talys: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 11, 2012)

Lanalia peers around at the battlefield.  The inactive elf, the swinging dwarf and flailing girl especially.  She slowly puts her bow up and comes up.  In the process of this an idea appears to form.  She drops a fist in to her open hand, "Ah, cold iron!" Tongue sticking out she knocks on her head.  "Whoopsies."

Turning her attention to the cleric she pats the air softly, "Now stay very still," and in a softer voice, "I'm probably goin' to regret this."

Without a second though she runs forward with outstretched arms and attempts to grab a hold on the attacking monster.

"RARGH!" The girl violently grabs the ball and pries it away from the other girl, freeing her from it's teeth.

[sblock="Mini Stats"]
Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Claws

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 11, 2012)

"Holds it still!" Fir says coming over to Lanalia and the creature his axe held at the ready. The dwarf takes a cautious swipe at the creature cutting into it but not so deep as to cut the girl holding it.

"Dis ting's skin be 'ard as granite!"


----------



## Masrenzrik (Jun 14, 2012)

"How dare you bite me you horrid creature!" exclaimed Oraia. She screams "Die!" as her sword carefully comes down on the grotesque ball of teeth.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 14, 2012)

The creature howls as Lanalia holds it to the ground and attempts to bite her, but she deftly changes her hold on it to avoid its teeth.

[sblock=GM]Since this fight is very nearly over and it's been about 3 days since my last post, I'm just going to advance the round. Hopefully we'll wrap this up shortly and move on to more interesting things.

Also, enemy AC is 14 now.

Colvin: 12/12
Din: 7/7
Fir: 17/17
Lanalia: 9/9
Oraia: 8/11
Talys: 8/8[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 14, 2012)

"Awww no ya don't! No bites before a drink or I'll bite you!"

With skill that would do a contortionist proud, the girl finagles her longsword out and brings it up to drive home in the beasts shivering body.  The sword smoothly enters the creature's body with nary a sound. 

"He he he he he!" Lanalia giggles at the monster she holds.

[sblock="Mini Stats"]
Lanalia L'as
Initiative:+3 ...
AC: 16 (13 flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: +0 CMD: 13 Fort: +2 Reflex: +3 Will: +4

Judgement 1/1
Orisons (infinity/infinity) - Spell Save DC 12
-acid splash
-bleed
-brand
-detect magic

1st level Spells (2/2) - Spell Save DC 13
-inflict light wounds
-interrogation

Current Weapon in Hand: Claws

Conditions: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 15, 2012)

Not wanting to get his hands dirty in the melee, Talys hung back. If the creature broke loose, he was ready to fling another acidic dart at it. 

[sblock=OOC]Holding action. If the creature breaks free from the grapple, he will cast Acid Dart at it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats] 
Talys
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 12 (10 Flat Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 8 Current: 8
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +3 

*Current Weapon in Hand:* n/a

 *Spells Remaining:* Cantrips: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic; 1st Level: [strike]Mage Armor[/strike], Summon Monster I; Special: Acid Dart [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

"Darns it! Thing moves fast even when held. Just nicked it!" Fir says as once more his blade barely does more that get a new notch in itself.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 15, 2012)

The combined efforts of Fir and Lanalia finally cause the thing to cease its struggles. As the party picks itself up and cleans itself off another of the creatures flies out of the trees, ready to attack. It takes one look at its companions lifeless body and the relative health of the group that obviously killed it and, with a howl, turns around and begins barreling through the woods, leaving a distinct trail behind it.[sblock=GM]First combat in the bag. After each one of these, or really any time you accomplish something that I think deserves experience I'll post a rundown. I'm also doing 1.5x experience for the first level or two so I can expand my selection of what you can face. In addition, I've updated the first post in the thread with encounter information and your gained experience.

Cacodaemon - CR 2 - 900 XP (150 XP apiece)[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 15, 2012)

"Ah-ta-ta-ta-ta," the girl, eyes wide, mutters with her blade protruding from the beast's body/face in close proximity to her own face.  Letting the warranted surprise fade away, she slips out from under the toothy mess, and with much more grace, stands up.

Her balance regained, she lifts her gory blade to put it away.  Except it doesn't lift easily, the corpse of the monster remains firmly shishkabobbed. Lanalia flicks her wrist, whipping the longsword up and down which results in no change.  Holding the sword daintily up in front of her eyes, she glares at the ball.

Realizing how stubborn the creature was going to be, she plants her feet steadily on the ground and firmly grasps the hilt with both hands.  With nary a sound but withering a glare, the lass vigorously shakes her weapon up and down, trying to dislodge the enemy.

It doesn't work.

Teeth baring now, she drops the sword, handle first, to the ground.  Holding the handle down with her feet and the point facing directly up she takes her clawed fingers and stabs the into the squishy parts of the beast and pulls.

Slow at first, but quicker after, the monster slowly rises on the blade, making a disgusting squelching sound all the way.  At last it comes off with a jerk and the sword tumbles to the ground.  Ignoring the sword for now, Lanalia disengages one hand from the defeated corpse and begins to sing a song that starts off:

"Shiny shiny what-didja-eat hm hm hm?
Shiny shiny whatcha gonna give me tra la la?
Shiny shiny gonna cut you open ha ha."

With a likely disturbing precision and a single claw the girl makes an incision in the beast to look for anything of value.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 15, 2012)

Lanalia finds a small gem in the creature's gullet.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 15, 2012)

Lanalia's face lights up, "Pretty!"  With care she wipes the gem she has found off on a piece of cloth and places it in a hidden fold.

With that done she looks down at the monster's body still in her hands.  "Ew."  Her arms go limp and the former enemy tumbles to the ground with a "splch" and a "kkkhhh."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

"No be time fir pickin' at corspes. We needs to catch dat ting so it can warn no others. Come on!" Fir shouts tromping to the trail left behind by the creature, his axe and shield at the ready.

[sblock=OOC] So far so good. Fir isn't to powerful on the offense but that isn't the kind of warrior he is.[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Jun 16, 2012)

"Warn others? We have no notion whether there are others or not." Talys asked. "I would be more concerned about stumbling around in this place that none of us are familiar with." He took a deep breath and looked around at the others. "Caution is called for here, not wanton recklessness."

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge(planes) roll to see what I might know about this creature.[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 16, 2012)

[sblock=Talys]You know that the creature that you fought was a Cacodaemon, the least of the daemons. The gem that Lanalia pulled from it is a soul gem. The best known ways of combating Cacodaemons are with the forces of good or cold iron weaponry. It is also known that a Cacodaemon's bite may cause a virulent disease known as Cacodaemonia. You have heard rumors that a soul gem may be helpful in curing cases of Cacodaemonia.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 16, 2012)

"Nyah," Lanalia let's out a sigh. "That sounds a lot like unnecessary work. We got this this thing," the girl daintily taps the splatted creature with her foot, "Let's go fix Tobey and show McGee the Fat that his city's got issues and he'll need to pay up front. Unless of course someone knows something I don't...?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2012)

"Wha-?" Fir stops dead in his tracks not twenty yards from the girl. "We gots no time fir diss. We came tae clean out deem harpoes and anyting else dat threatens da town."

The dwarf grips his axe and looks into the forest in the direction the creature fled. He cocks an ear to see if he can hear it still running through the trees.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 17, 2012)

As she is wont to do, the girl taps her lips thoughtfully, "You do have a good point....but I if I am recalling correctly, we were actually just sent in to the woods with no express reason other than a handwavium of bird women and the dog-toucher's forest among other things. But now that things have gotten fun, that is moot." Lanalia dips down and grabs the corpse, a hand above and below the thing's mouth, she begins to ventriloquy. "Here is a method of helping dear ol'  Tobes who may or may not be croaked. But most important of all, a problem has presented itself," The girl appears rather giddy about this.  "Right here is a rather goods reason for a bunch of ragtag individuals that fancy themselves 'venturers to be hangin around. So what say we we pay Tubs a visit for the sake of surprise then announce our findings to the town.  Bet they'd be interested to know about haunted woods eh? What's the saying? Shake a loaf of bread and watch the honey badgers fly out? Once those suckers are flapping away, we might meet a couple that will give us a clue about what dwarf molesting harlots, glowing weasel people, and annoying balls have in common. Come on let's go be the heroes!" at her last point, Lanalia forces the dead globe to give an exaggerated wink at Oraia.  However doing so makes her look down at what she holds.

"Ew."

***klunk-splat***


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2012)

"Girl tae only ting dae be askin' back in town is if dae problems be gone. An'a fir dat we hav no answer." Fir says keeping his temper in check. (although his neck is turning red)

"You wants tae go back?! GO!" Fir says turning his back to everyone, and starting once more down the trail. "Dis is dae way to arr' answers."

[sblock=OOC] Looks like Lanalia might just help with my fluff for when Fir takes a few levels of Barbarian, Thanks!  [/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

"...Ummm Bushy-Beard,"  Lanalia holds up her hand.  She looks around the small clearing that was crowded but moments before.  Now, however, it is short a number of companions.  "Where'd everyone go?"  Her face is filled with curiosity, and perhaps a twinge of something else.  "Yoohoo!  Isn't it kind of late in the night to be playing hide 'n' seek?"  

The girl carefully spins around as she walks after the dwarf, taking in her surroundings.  "I say, I don't like this forest anymore.  Freaky stuff beyond just being freaking is going on here.  Can we um...go, leave, now,  please?  If you want to go kill the other floaty thing, I'm game all of a sudden, so long as we go back to town and you know...get some blasted flippin' fragtastic answers!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Fir turns back to see what the girl is yapping about now. And he sees only her standing in the forest alone.

"Wha-?" he starts to say his jaw dropping. "Buts the lass?The elf? His dog? Where dae be?"

[sblock=OOC] Could open up recruitment again.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

Now much nearer to the dwarf, Lanalia shrugs at him. "Well, I suppose we have four choices here. First, we can go after the flighty ball and I runno, try to reason with it, or maybe turn it into a purse. Deuce, we could wander around aimlessly in the freaky forest.  Don't you burrowers hate trees?  Ahem, freaky forest looking for the others who really didn't do much last fight and possible get eaten by...something. Three, we head back to Tobers and see what he knows or if he's alive or anything.  Or fourth, my personal suggestion, we head back to town, interrogate a couple jokers and replace the..." she flaps a hand over her shoulder, "Rabble."

Waggling her eyebrows at the dwarf, Lanalia give a great big cheery smile.

[sblock="OOC"] 
If any of the others are lurking out there, they can stumble in at any time.  If we go ahead and recruit again (totally cool with this) they can be found in the woods or town when we eventually get back there.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

"Et's go back ta Tolbin," the dwarf says melancholy.

As the two walk back he says aloud. "People vanish'n in dae middle o' the forest is exactly why I hates trees."


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 27, 2012)

As you make your way back to Tolbin's humble abode things seem to return to normal in the forest, with the sounds of the normal woodland creatures again evident. When you reach his place and enter you see Tolbin asleep on his bed sweating profusely, his fever evident. He appears to be having some troubled dreams.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

The girl snaps her fingers, "I'll be! He's alive!" She scratches her cheek before throwing her hands up in the air.  "Fine, fine! Don't wake him up just yet.  Get me some boiling water going and some glasses and other implements." She lifts up and slams the corpse's body that she had dragged from the clearing on a table.  "I'll see what I can do about making an antidote.  And I swear, if anything pops out of his body, I'm burning the place down."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

"Wells he's still alive," the dwarf says with some small relief. "I'll watch over 'em. You go backs ta town and see about gettin sume 'elp."

[sblock=OOC] Have to go run errands actually will be back tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 27, 2012)

"Fah!" Lanalia spits and then mumbles under her breath. "Flippin' dirt munchers never listen."

It takes her a while to do as well as quite a lot of noise and mess making, but eventually the girl has an opaque liquid in a glass before her.  She peers at languidly before giving a bit of a sniff of it.

"Doesn't look like poison...or smell like it?  Eeeeeh, life without risk is boring indeed!"

Lanalia marches over to the woodsman without talking to the dwarf first and pries the feverish man's mouth open.  After unceremoniously dumping the liquid down his throat, she goes back to the larder and grabs a snack.  Snack in hand, she sits and waits to find out how her handiwork plays out.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 28, 2012)

Tolbin reflexively swallows Lanalia's concoction and, after a splutter and choke, drops immediately into a more restful slumber. It soon becomes apparent that he is not sweating as he was when you came back following the battle, and you determine that his fever has broken.


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 28, 2012)

Upon seeing the woodcutter's condition improve and stabilize, the girl wolfs down the rest of her snack.  Skipping all the way, she goes to Tolbin's side.  First she checks his pulse and temperature, but second she waves a hand in front of his face to check his consciousness.  Satisfied in whatever she was doing, Lanalia takes a step back with mischief coating her face.

She points at the sleeping man and addresses the dwarf, "Waaaaaaaatch." Her voice is slow and clear.

Under her breath the cheerful lass sings a song about many a thing, some of which being along the lines of, 'Doctor L'as doesn't do charity,' 'Shiny Shinies,' 'Flippin' cold iron,' and a bit about 'boring mysteries.'

She rummages and searches with a deep attentiveness all the buildings and land that is owned by the woodcutter.  She searches for anything of value, not to take it, not yet at least, but to make a list for now.  As well, she searches for anything that could hint at what is going on in the city and area around it.

This all begins with a 'Detect Magic.'


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=Lanalia]The aura that you saw earlier fades before your eyes. The woodman's bow, hanging on the wall, is lightly enchanted. A quiver containing a mix of mundane arrows and cold iron arrows is slung on a peg next to it. A knife with a solid handle, the blade extending down through the wood and well secured to it with several fasteners, in a well-made leather sheath lies on the end table. Pulling it out of the sheath reveals a wickedly sharp blade of fine steel. Some foodstuffs are also scattered about the building, and some hides are on tanning racks outside near the wood splitting area that he maintains. Not much else is evident around his home as Tolbin apparently lives humbly.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 28, 2012)

Lanalia snorts at the distinct lack of explanations but seems particularly taken with the woodsman's bow.  She gently slides her finger along the well crafted wood.  Judging that it is sufficient she carefully lifts it from the wall and replaces it with her own.  

Something inside her makes her stop and think.  She begins to take count with her fingers, "Extermination fee, medical fee without insurance, hazard pay, down payment for services rendered to town, inability to use while rehabilitation in progress...Yep I'm good."

Rummaging in the quiver she pulls out some of the cold iron arrows, but not all of them and replaces them with some of her simple arrows. "He needs some too," she mumbles with a curt nod.

Her work done, she heads back to the dwarf and rests a hand on his well armored shoulder.  "He will sleep for a while more but should be fine.  You are welcome to stay and watch your friend, but dawn comes soon and there is quite a bit we should do.  If ya decide to stay, I'll head to town and...derive some knowledge about flappy bird things, toothy balls, glowy twats, and the disturbing vanishment of the...others."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2012)

"Nay lass," the dwarf says getting up from Tolbin's bed side. "We done all we can do. We'll check on 'im agains in dae mornin."

"Fir now a cold drink an answers is what we be needed. Dae elf an da others dae just vanished like Jeslle's bruder."

He pats the woodcutter on the arm. "Sleep well."

"Come ons were 'eaded backs tae town."


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 29, 2012)

As you head back into town it appears that the meeting has broken up as you see various townsfolk moving about in the foggy gloom. Jeslle, who has apparently been waiting for you to get back despite the late hour, runs up to Fir and begins yammering.

"Are you alright? What happened to the rest of you? Did you find out anything about my brother? What's going on out in the forest?"

This all comes out in one breath and she is left standing there breathing heavily after finishing.
[sblock=GM]It was brought to my attention that Lanalia lifted some of Tolbin's possessions. The bow is a +1 Longbow and you got 20 cold iron arrows.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2012)

"Whoa there lass. I'm surry we did nay finds yuir bruder." Fir says with a heavy sigh. "We'll sets out again soon as we figure on a few tings. Run along home he'll be dere afore ye knows it."

OOC: I'm at a loss as to where we should start. Tavern for a drink and hope fate finds us? Tavern would always be Fir's first choice.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=GM]I included that because I just wanted to give you a bit of a reminder of what your general goals are.[/sblock]
You walk into the now much less crowded tavern and see that Jethro Alim has cleaned his face and is huddled by the bar. He notices you come in and starts crowing, "You'd better have solved our little forest problem, to be showing your faces back here so soon! Where is the rest of your untrustworthy little group?"

The owner of the establishment shoots Alim an annoyed look and grouses, "Can it, Jethro. Did either of you find out anything useful out there? It looked like you headed off in the direction of Tolbin's place. Did you make it out to the monastery ruins?"


----------



## Mlwells (Jun 30, 2012)

In response to the fat man's jibe the girl gives a cherub grin and announces, "Oh you know those adventuresome sorts!"  She brings her hand up to her mouth like  one would do to whisper to a confidant, which is obviously not the case here. "Between you and me, I think they have attention issues.  They are off doing their own thing around somewhere."

She places a hand on the dwarf's shoulder to direct him to an empty table.  "Get us a table, I'll grab the first round as well as play a rather cumbersome, annoying game to get some info."  With a wink to the dwarf she makes her way through the slight crowd to the proprietor.  In between each person she smooths out her hair, softens her face, cricks her neck, and clears her throat.

By the time she arrives at the bar, her air seems different somehow.  She smiles at the proprietor, not the cherub grin, but a soft one that draws attention to her lips. "Hello, I am Lanalia," she gives the slightest of curtsies to him. "It would be rude of me if I did not mention that your establishment is quite nice when not filled the rabble-rousers." Her voice, normally childish and quick, has smoothed out and deepened.  "First, I must order a large ale for my companion and a glass of sherry, if you have it, for myself.  Second however, If I have learned one thing in my travels, it is that the tavern-keep is the real knowledge base of a town."  She winks and looks toward the town head before finishing with a roll of her eyes.  "And I have some information to trade you."

She sits upon a stool in front of the man and continues, "We did in fact find some interesting things in the forest.  Our first stop led us to the woodsman's home.  We were surprised to discover he had been attacked and poisoned.  With no way to cure him at the time, we made for the area he directed us to.  There, we discovered two beings cloaked in a holy aura.  They refused to help us and left us to be murdered by the woodsman's attacker.  It turned out to be a creature likely from some lower plane.  We dispatched it and caused it's companion to flee.  Judging by forest's sounds returning, I expect it not to return.  After this though," Lanalia puts a troubled look on her face and gazes down at the counter, "I did not wish to panic your patrons, the rest of the group disappeared into the ether without a sign or sound.  With little else to do, we returned to the woodsman, he is now on the mend in his home, and then here."

She softly places her hand on her cheek.  "Now it's your turn, know anything about these erratic events?  You mentioned a monastery as well?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

"First Lass, never show ye hand till ye know it's be a winner," the dwarf says taking a seat at Jethro's table. 

He slams a fist down and looks at the man with hard eyes. "Do ye even know what ye sent us out dare against? *DO YE*?" 

"Hrmph," he grunts blowing out at his bushy mustaches. "We did nay makes it haf a mile till we met trouble. Ta makes it to dae old temple will takes more planin' better planin'."

He takes a draw from the mug Marte sets before him. "And dae woods be stealin' people, it do be. So dare is dat to be fearin' as well."


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 1, 2012)

Marte looks flustered at the attention he is receiving from Lanalia, and quickly fills her in a little more on the monastery, "There's an old campus out there in the forest. It's been abandoned from way back, even before that elf that went with you showed up in this town, and even that's beyond living memory. No one rightly knows why it was built out there, or if the monks were dedicated to a good or evil god, but it has been used as the hideout for bandits and cults, though it spends most of the time simply abandoned. In my opinion that might be the place to look if you're trying to cure what ails the forest."

Jethro eyes Fir apprehensively but waits to hear what Marte has to say to Lanalia. Once the innkeeper finishes, Jethro bursts into action. "Accusing me of sending you into danger? You don't look like you've been scratched! I think the rest of your group is just hiding out there waiting for you to bring some of us out there, then you'll turn on us and take us out! I can see how clearly I hit the mark by the expression on your face! You have it in for this town and I won't stand for it!"

Without taking his eyes off Lanalia, Marte speaks to Jethro, "I thought I told you to shut up before you get yourself in trouble. I'm inclined to believe their story, especially from how angry it seems the dwarf is. I would advise against infuriating a trained warrior who seems to have a temper."

Alim sits back down and crosses his arms in a huff. He keeps a wary watch on Fir and Lanalia and mutters to himself.

Marte finally tears his attention away from Lanalia's face and figure and spots the bow she is carrying. "Say, is that old Tolbin's bow? He got that from the head of an elf caravan that he saved in the forest some time back. I doubt he'd part with it easily. Exactly how did you come into possession of that?"


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 1, 2012)

"He he he,"  the girl's giggle comes from deep in her chest like a young child devoid of the wearies of the world.  "You have a good eye, it is of course the bow that our mutual acquaintance often carried.  And what you say explains so much," Lanalia explains.  "I moonlight as a healer as occasion calls for it.  Nimble fingers," she giggles and wags a slender finger at the tavern-keep.  "A gift for a life saved oft pays a like debt.  If you will."

She turns toward her companion, "Good dwarf, don't scare the man so.  While I am injured that he would send a group of good-natured adventurers into a lethal forest without all the information he has, he surely meant nothing horrible by it.  Protecting his town is first on his mind, for all he knew, we could have been conspirators."

She directs her gaze to the town's elected head. "Your fears are of course unfounded.  I am sure you know the elf better than I, but I would never see him the type to spill the blood of an innocent in his precious woods."

Lanalia doesn't give the dwarf or fat man another look so as to give the proprietor all her attention.  She places her elbows on the bar and claps her hands together in front of her face to rest them under her nose.  With an imploring look, "We only wish to answer questions we have, it would be such a great thing if we knew all that you knew.  A map to the ruins if possible, oh," she hunches her shoulders up and back down. "Do you know of any other able bodies around here - mmmm the type that might be a little touched in the head and enjoys dangerous situations?" The girl scrunches up her face and sticks the tip of her tongue out.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 3, 2012)

Jethro sulks and gives a "Harrumph" before muttering to himself, "I never much cared for that no good forest-dwelling, shadow-skulking elf."

Marte considers Lanalia's explanation and finally accepts it, "I  guess he's not getting much use out of it for the time being if he's  been laid low as you claim. I think he'd like to see the bow being used  to cleanse the wood."

He then mulls over her other questions, "I'm afraid  that I can't give you a map to the monastery. Even before the forest  started turning strange the area around the place was always changing.  It's somewhere in the direction past Tolbin's place. That trail of his  that follows the lake shore eventually forks and the inland path leads  you to its general location. As for anybody to help, there are plenty of  people I'd say were touched in the head, but only Jeslle and Tolbin  seem to have the gumption to actually go with you. But one of them is  but a lass and the other isn't well enough to help. Maybe if you look  around you could convince somebody to join you or find another recently  arrived outlander to help. In any case it's getting late. If you'd like  to stay tonight and get started again in the morning the room's on the  house considering what you did for that crusty old woodsman."

[sblock=GM]*Announcement*: It looks like Mlwells has found  somebody who is interested in playing, so we'll work him into the game  somehow. I think I'm also going to add a character for me to play to  help you guys in combat, because building (an) encounter(s) that was/are  appropriate to both the setting and the party level was tough enough  with a large(ish) party of level 1 characters. The extra muscle should  expand my options.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

The dwarf thanks Marte for his hospitality and goes back to his drinking.

He broods long into the night gazing at the fire. After a few hours he heads off to a room to get some sleep before tomorrows trip to the monastery.

[sblock=OOC] A party of 4 would be great. Just post Fir waking up and coming down to join Lanalia and the others when characters are ready.

I am ready for more demon bashing.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 4, 2012)

Lanalia remains chatting with the tavern-keep awhile more to protect her cover.  When it is courteous to do so, she removes herself from the bar and mills about with the other patrons, just to see if anything of interest happens or she can a laugh out of anyone.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 4, 2012)

Many of the bar's patrons find Lanalia's antics to be highly entertaining, and many apologize for being so swept up in Alim's rhetoric earlier. They wish you well on your quest to cleanse the forest, but if pressed on helping they inevitably demur. Most of them suggest asking Tolbin, or tell you that Jeslle's concern for her brother has made her about the only one in Perium with the courage to go into the forest of late. You also hear an interesting rumor of a mysterious newcomer to the area camped off the road that heads into the Kedara Highlands. By this point it's getting very late and the crowd in the tavern has grown quite thin. Marte signals for last call and suggests that you get some sleep if you're going to try to tackle the forest again in the morning.


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 4, 2012)

With little more to do, Lanalia excuses herself from the common room with winks and nods to all. Once she is safely behind doors in her room, the girl shakes herself out from feet to crown and sticks her tongue fully out in disgust from playing her role.


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 5, 2012)

The girl takes some paper and pen thy she aquired at some point out from somewhere and sits cross legged on the bed. Chewing on the end of the writing implement she stares thoughtfully at the blank page, her fad suffused calm, calculating thought.  When ideas begin to flow, she uses quick scrawls to write out first a series of jokes, three stories she heard that night one prank that can be played on the dwarf, and ending with notes and observations of people and things observed. 

Carefully folding the paper up first, she places it in a hidden pocket and dived under the blankets. She is dead asleep in minutes.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 6, 2012)

The first grey tendrils of the morning's fog seep through the shuttered  windows of your rooms when all of a sudden there is a raucous pounding  on Fir's door. The ruckus is easily audible from Lanalia's room next  door, and probably from anywhere else in Our Lady of the Lake as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

_*bang* *bang* *bang*_

Fir grumbles into his pillow.

_*bang* *bang* *bang*_

Fir turns over and throws his pillow over his ears.

_*bang* *bang* *bang*_

"All rights! All rights!" the dwarf moans getting out of bed. 

"Dis 'ad better be guids!" he yelss opening the door in his lion cloth and tangled beard.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 6, 2012)

Fir opens the door to find Jeslle standing there with her hand raised to knock once more. She notices his lack of attire and starts and blushes. She is wearing a set of boiled leather armor that is somewhat too large for her. Attached in various places on her person are an assortment of knives, and she has a quiver of quarrels slung at her hip to go with the light crossbow she holds in her hands.

"Good morning!" she says brightly. "I just got back from Tolbin's place. He says he's doing much better today than he was last night though he doesn't remember much after you showed up."

She eyes Fir critically, and perhaps a bit appreciatively, "You'd better get ready if we're going to tackle the forest today and try to find my brother and your friends. While you do that, I'm going to wake up Ms. Unpredictable."

With that she throws the door to Lanalia's room open and barges in.

[sblock=GM]In case it isn't clear, I'm going to be playing Jeslle (a rogue for now, but will level as a witch due to some interesting stuff I've got planned) to round out the party's combat abilities. Our mysterious new recruit hasn't shown up yet, so if that materializes we'll find a way to incorporate him.[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 7, 2012)

"Mrmble-grgl....gonna eat that dwarf..." the girl rolls off the bed to the pile of clothes on the floor. Throughout the night she had removed most of her gear and clothing and tossed it around the floor, leaving naught but the essentials.  With uncharacteristic -even for this one - energy Lanalia springs to her feet and wraps an arm around the new arrival's neck.   She turns her around and guides her toward the bar and breakfast.

"Hiya Sunshine!  Lookie look at you! All decked out in - deckings! So Tell me how-"  The moment the two of them clear the doorway the girl removes her arm and steps back into her sleeping room.  With her foot, she shuts the door with a blam and shoves a chest in front of it.

Dragging feet she grumbles her way back into bed, "ferfle...lady....lake...burn down......" Her breaths become slow and steady as she makes her way back into dreams.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2012)

Standing in his doorway dumbfounded Fir tries to speak but nothing will come out. Then he watches Lanalia across the hall escort Jeslle out her room and slam the door.

The jolt of the hard wood breaks the dwarf out of his stupor and he gives the blushing Jeslle a look.

"Nay lass! It be to dangerous even fir me. And ye, ye are..." he can't seem to get his words out and before he can say anything else she hrmphs at him.

"I'm going out to find my brother! And I would prefer you come along. But if you won't go with me then I'll go alone!" she says as she marches off to the common room. "Get dressed we need to be off!"

Resigned to be stuck with thick headed females for this entire quest Fir turns back to his gear and starts to don his armor.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeslle notes Fir's quickness to get ready with approval and then dashes downstairs. She runs to the back of the inn and counts the windows.

"That'll be the one, I think."

With that she scrambles up the fencing on the stable, swings herself onto the roof, and runs along the length of the stables to the wall of the inn proper. She shimmies out along some of the woodwork to the window she identified and examines it. A thin, flat tool slips out of a hidden pocket on her armor and she slips it between the shutters. As she slides it up it catches the latch and pulls it out of place. She grins, and suddenly light floods Lanalia's room.

"You didn't think you were going to get out of this that easily, did you? Come on, the forest is quietest at this time of day!"


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 7, 2012)

The girl gets out of bed and without opening her eyes walks to the bedroom intruder.  She places her hands on either cheek of Jessle's face and leans in, firmly connecting their lips.  Once the passioned kiss is over, Lanalia returns to bed.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 7, 2012)

Jeslle almost lets go of the window frame in surprise. She then hops in the open window and wipes her mouth with her sleeve.

"Yeeeeeeeech. I don't like girls like that. Why are you being so stubborn and weird?"

She goes over to the door and steps back into the hall to see where Fir has gotten with his preparations.


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 8, 2012)

Belly to the mattress now, Lanalia's eyes flutter open.  Lifting herself up on her arms, she first does a huge arched back stretch followed by that stretch in inverse.  Cricking her neck one way then the next, wild hair moving with the motion, she stoops to the ground and snags a bit of cloth from her discarded costume.  This in hand, she ties her hair in a loose pony-tail.  

"Helooo!" she scrunches up her nose and wiggles it, "Well if it isn't the bro-con, whatcha doin' in my room?"  She gives an up-down glance of the fisherman's daughter. "Oooooooh, pointy bits o' metal, got it."  She grabs the rest of her costume off the ground and puts it on quickly.  The girl throws the rest of her gear over her shoulder and walks past the spunky intruder into the hallway.  "Lemme grab a bit to eat on the way, then we can go."  She is at the stairs now and hollers back, "Come on, what are you waiting for - tch - can't have someone who drags their feet in a party like this!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 10, 2012)

_*grumble*_ 

_{{ Tink dis goes on by itself?}}_ the dwarf thinks quietly to himself.

_ *grumble*_

_{{Nay to sure wha guid it will do, against dem silent snatchers out in dae wood.}}
_
Shortly (before noon) the dwarf is geared up and in the common room.

OOC: ready to go.


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 10, 2012)

"Hooooooo Bearderella," Lanalia is half-sprawled out on the table with fir, "Do we hafta go back into those creepy woods.  I mean, think about it, we're comprised of a ticked-off tree-hater, a seemingly psychotic lunatic, and a doe-eyed lass.  This cannot possibly end well, I mean this joke's set up is terrible.  Speaking of such, aren't you supposed to be the level-headed one? Isn't it like your job to talk doe-eyed little girls out of heading into woods, with wolves of the big bad variety? tut-tut."

She twists her head to be facing straight down into the table, then back to the side to continue to address the dwarf again. "You want booze? I do.  I figure if we each imbibe half a barrel, we won't care anymore."









*OOC:*


Good to go


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeslle scrunches up her face at Lanalia's condescension.

"We'd better get going if we're going to get anything done today."

She gets up and heads for the door before turning back to Fir and Lanalia sheepishly.

"Ummm...what exactly was our plan for the day?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Shaking his head Fir finishes his breakfast in one big gulp and stands. 

"Were goin' ta dis temple," he says putting on his pack and sheathing his axe on his back. "Yuir going tae listen tae me girl or I'lls tie ye up and drag ye back home me self."

[sblock=OOC] Temple as quick a route as possible. Did we get directions?? 

Also did we get a forth?[/sblock]


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 20, 2012)

Lanalia smoothly stands up and walks confidently out the door. She looks up at muted sun in the foggy morning. With a near imperceptible narrowing of her eyes at the sky she pulls the parasol out. Calming twirling it, she begins a stroll toward the woods. 

[sblock="ooc"] sorry, been moving and without Internet until theoretically tomorrow. Updating on my phone." [/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 26, 2012)

Jeslle scampers after Lanalia and says, "I have an idea of where the temple is, but I don't know exactly. They always say that its location never stays the same each time you go looking for it."

She starts to look nervous as the enormity of what she's about to do fully hits her as the forest looms close.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

"Wells we can't go wait'n on it tae finds us," Fir says drawing his axe and adjusting his shield as the small group enters deeper into the forest.

"Be ons dae look out fir dat udther ball demon," he says to Lanalia. Then turning to Jeslle he nods forward. "Leads da way."


----------



## Mlwells (Jul 30, 2012)

The girl peers sidelong at the dwarf, "I have this itching feeling a ball o' teeth is gonna be the least of our worries.  Though I must say I've always felt it's better to rush the trouble than let it take its time."  She gives the other girl a light tap on the shoulder. "Mush."


----------

